# Acre B-3: June



## Bulerias (Jun 3, 2005)

FINALLY!!!! YAHOO!!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome to the offical Acre B-3! This is the only official chat thread on the The Bell Tree Forums. This is YOUR chat thread, so it's up to you to decide what to do here. Of course, all usual rules apply. Please refer to the rules page for details.

Each month, the previous chat thread will be locked and we will create a new one. This will help to keep the chat thread manageable while still allowing you to keep your post count.

When you post in this chat thread, please do not make one-word posts such as "Hi!" and "Cool!" You don't always have to make full sewhen you make a post, but as a general rule you should have something more to say than just one word. Please also refrain from posting to yourself or posting one after another just to rank up. If it gets out of hand you will be asked to stop.

Also, all posts made here will go toward your total post count!

Most important, have fun!

(Thanks to NSider for providing us with a general base of rules)


----------



## Linkerator (Jun 3, 2005)

Sure, why not?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

If you guys are still in, I'll come.


----------



## Linkerator (Jun 3, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> If you guys are still in, I'll come.


 Well, I'm coming right now.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay. Meet you there.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 3, 2005)

first post!
 there are alot of sprite shops now


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> first post!
> there are alot of sprite shops now


 I agree. Too many.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 3, 2005)

maybe I should open one...







































































j/k  :lol:


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2005)

hey everyone, hows it going     

...its just not the same... this isn't the bungalow


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> maybe I should open one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You scared me there for a second...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 3, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol:  :lol: yay! it worked  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *breathes fast* Yeah... Don't remind me...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 3, 2005)

What is going on?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 3, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> What is going on?


 Nothing much.  What about you?  And sorry, BASTOISE, for not making this thread, I was too busy.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 3, 2005)

Nobody cares?    
:'(


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2005)

so... whats everyone up to recently... i'm making a sprite sheet     

its going to be a Fish


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> so... whats everyone up to recently... i'm making a sprite sheet
> 
> its going to be a Fish


 Fish... Cool. I'm just finishing the biggest sprite sheet I've ever made. It is awesome.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mines not too good... yet...

yeah... maybe i should do it in fireworks instead of MS paint


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, okay.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

I do. I tried to post before, but it screwed up. Congrats!


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I use paint and they come out great! Is there anything special about FireFox?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 3, 2005)

Who won Moot?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2005)

not really... its just faster, has alot less viruses, and has a prettier icon (which means alot )


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Who won Moot?


 oh... i didn't even go...

meh, well, im not sure     


   

i just got animation shop     

yay, now i can finish my nana's


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

lol... I just finished my sprites! Please tell me what you think in my new thread in Creativity Alive (or whatever...)!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2005)

congrats     

im almost a Pikmin     

yeah, now you can edit


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 3, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> congrats
> 
> im almost a Pikmin
> 
> yeah, now you can edit


 I just made an RP called Hyrule Town, and I'd relaly appreciate it if you would all join!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2005)

it looks pretty     

does anyone know how to run animation shop -_-;  i cant figure it out...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks!

Nope, sorry.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'd join... only problem is i'm not really into RP's... i do Cafe's sometimes... but thats about all i can handle... and other than that im busy trying to figure out how to animate...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd join, but I'm not really into RPs at Nintendo. You have to be really dedicated.


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow...  How many threads have you made now.


----------



## Linkerator (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats. I will join, but to warn you, I'm not much into RP's.


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Jun 4, 2005)

YAY! another place 2 rank up my posts! so pll.... whats up?


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 4, 2005)

MR.MAYO said:
			
		

> YAY! another place 2 rank up my posts! so pll.... whats up?


 Nothin much...
So, anybody here like Pikmin 2?
I do.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

There are way too many Sprite shops, and half of them don't even show what they can do....<_<


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> There are way too many Sprite shops, and half of them don't even show what they can do....<_<


 Yah I know...
I'm thinking of making a "spite shop" approval thing, so that way people will know that the sprite shops are good quality.
is that a good Idea?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

There are really only 3, Ultra's, PIKMIN's, and mine. But what just makes me angry is that they set off to make the whole page sprite shop with out even thinking of hiring....<_<


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes it is a good idea too.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Yes it is a good idea too.


 Okay.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

has anybody noticed how many posts we have?


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> has anybody noticed how many posts we have?


 Not me....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

ACFAN1983 why isn't my shop aproved allready?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

wewe have over 20,000


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> ACFAN1983 why isn't my shop aproved allready?


 I forgot to say that.
I updated my approval place and your shop.


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> There are really only 3, Ultra's, PIKMIN's, and mine. But what just makes me angry is that they set off to make the whole page sprite shop with out even thinking of hiring....<_<


 "They set off to make the whole page sprite shop without hiring"...

I don't want to hire...  Get it?


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 4, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *sighs*
Here we go again....


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Jun 4, 2005)

ello!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 4, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Wow...  How many threads have you made now.


 Hundreds.... MUAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey there Mayo! Whats up!?!


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 4, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Neither do I. I work alone. *runs off somewhere*


----------



## ƒish (Jun 4, 2005)

hello bungalow... i mean... umm... B3     


yeah... i just Pof'd in the bungalow


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh really?    
:blink:			 What about our...agrement....


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey there, Piranha! Watcha doing?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 4, 2005)

im back in the Bungalow     

its getting slow

and im getting tired... in the middle of the day  
:yawn:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

it is *:00 :lol: anyways I'll pay you a visit it might speed things up for better or worse     			  :lol:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> it is *:00 :lol: anyways I'll pay you a visit it might speed things up for better or worse     			  :lol:


 I mean 8....


----------



## ƒish (Jun 4, 2005)

no, no its fine, im sure we will all be happy if you stayed in TS  :yes:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

but Bungalow is the seconed best chat thread (the pool is the first)


----------



## ƒish (Jun 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> but Bungalow is the seconed best chat thread (the pool is the first)


 the pool isn't there... pool comes when bungalow goes, TS is the one your thinking of.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

I know that! XD *HEN* made a mistake by bringing it to early, so that is how I found out.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 4, 2005)

can anyone guess whats new with my sig (not that hard )


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

*first to notice* check that change it thing for proof


----------



## ƒish (Jun 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> *first to notice* check that change it thing for proof


 *checks*

ok... you win...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

so whats up gys, been a little quite lately. I thought I could fix that


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

hello?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)

I can't go in there, my comp is messed up


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I can't go in there, my comp is messed up


 And that was four hours later.  :\


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can I do the same thing?   
:huh:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

doesn't mean I still can't discus it


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

*sigh* it will be moths before I can edit there...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

hello? Guys?


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> doesn't mean I still can't discus it


 They wren't discussing the chat room.     			  He was seeing who wants to go in.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

Sometimes it's good to look at dates on time-sensitive threads like these.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> *sigh* it will be moths before I can edit there...


 Well, you're a Lakitu...

Bounty Hunter
Gerudo
Ing
Hammer Bro

Right?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

at the rate I am going that is, one guys is 2 months and he is already one...


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> at the rate I am going that is, one guys is 2 months and he is already one...


 Maybe you should be posting there then.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

I am.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

Don't triple post...  >_>


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I am.


 Where?  I don't see you at the Crossing Guardian...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

some times it is and some times it isn't.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 5, 2005)

hi! I just pofed at TS yay!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't only go to the Crossing gardian...


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> some times it is and some times it isn't.


 -__-

Well, this is the time when there really isn't a point to post in it...


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I don't only go to the Crossing gardian...


 Well, you can get posts there just as fast as other places...  I did it...

I also go to other boards.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

I know that.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I know that.


 OK, just telling you.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

like that?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

any ways lets just let this die then.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

OK, you should've done that when this was four hours ago.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

and that post helped how, anyways PM me the answer if you have one.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

Nah, I don't PM people.      

I thought we were letting it die???


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 5, 2005)

so did I but you posted.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

You see this whole thread really started with you trying to rank up, now you won't let it die.  Don't post after this, it's you who won't let it die.  This is really a paradox.  So I'm ending it by saying...

DON'T POST HERE


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 7, 2005)

in chat you can over a long persiod of time. And hey Zelda even though it is a 2 day difference.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 7, 2005)

I POF'd last weekend


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 7, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I POF'd last weekend


POF'ed? *is confuzed*POst Flood


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 7, 2005)

I have never and I am proud


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 7, 2005)

POst Flood


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 7, 2005)

it seems a bit stupid you can get more posts by doing 59 every hour


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 7, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> POst Flood


 Oh! Okay. I knew that... *is still confused*


----------



## Mino (Jun 7, 2005)

It means Post Flooding, basically, at NSider someone tries to post more than 60 times in 3,600 seconds (one hour).  I've POFed a dozen or so times...  I usually do it whenever I chat.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2005)

mino... go to TBTS


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 7, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I POF'd last weekend


 I pof'ed a lot of times in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> it seems a bit stupid you can get more posts by doing 59 every hour


 Well, it's kinda hard to explain, but it doesn't restart every hour, it restarts every time you post.  Think about it before replying...


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

Is anyone here?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Is anyone here?


 no, hope someone appears soon, BTW hi there.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Is anyone here?


 perhaps >_>

   

yes.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> It means Post Flooding, basically, at NSider someone tries to post more than 60 times in 3,600 seconds (one hour).  I've POFed a dozen or so times...  I usually do it whenever I chat.


 i take a screenshot  :yes: 

i've got like... 8 now     

maybe i should make an album


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

Cool, people!


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

*passes BAMBAM!*

w00T!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> *passes BAMBAM!*
> 
> w00T!


 yay, and your double me     

yeah... im a slow poster


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 12, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, and like 5 times my posts.


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah, you've got a life is all.


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's actually less than twice.


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

I might go to the Bungalow...


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

Tell me, MSN Messenger or AIM...  Which one is better?

MSN Messenger, I say.      

*nudges*  *nudges*


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Tell me, MSN Messenger or AIM...  Which one is better?
> 
> MSN Messenger, I say.
> 
> *nudges*  *nudges*


 MSN is the only True messager... AIM or more of a Chatroom


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I might go to the Bungalow...


 i havn't been there for days... weird


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I feel and empty hole in my soul.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

I seems that I've got 21 posts more than him, that should tide me over until I can wake up.      

*goes to NSider*


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I seems that I've got 21 posts more than him, that should tide me over until I can wake up.
> 
> *goes to NSider*


 ditto     

yeah.... i've given up on catching up to that guy.... 

S
P
A
M
E
R

*cough*


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

What's a "spamer"?     			  Nice spelling.  PichuBro could've gotten that.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> What's a "spamer"?     			  Nice spelling.  PichuBro could've gotten that.


 Even though it's mispelled, we all know what he wanted to say, eh?


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I'm just joking around.     			  Anyway, hello Bulerias, how are you?  How did you sleep?  Where's your cat?


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PichuBro was smart for a 4th grader...

Smarter than KirbyDude202...  *shivers*


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> What's a "spamer"?     			  Nice spelling.  PichuBro could've gotten that.


 wait.... i spelled that wrong     

wharever...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine, I slept well, although I had a dream where my friend watched that video-tape from the Ring, and uh, he wasn't pretty... *shivers*

My cats fine, he sheds a lot, and my puppy is also doing great.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PichuBro was smart for a 4th grader...
> 
> Smarter than KirbyDude202...  *shivers*


 LOL, yeah.  But they're all smarter than SATROSHYDRA.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and >_> <_< Sunate.... that kid can really spell... really well


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, LOL, but I think SATROSHYDRA pwns them all with his.... idiocy


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

I didn't even know you had a cat.     			  I forgot about your puppy, too.  {>__<}


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "Idiocy".     			  Nice.  *huggles edit button*


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

Who do you think will be the first to pass Bulerias?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you sure about that? Idiocy


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Who do you think will be the first to pass Bulerias?


 Nobody.    			  Nobody will ever pass The Bull!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think he is... and i've got a better definition for that aswell


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dang it!


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

I think "idiocracy" is better, though.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I think "idiocracy" is better, though.


 Even though it has a different meaning...

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=Idiocracy


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Someone needs to expand his vocabulary.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've got a vocabulary larger than most people I've met...

I'm serious.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

heres the best definition:







yay... even though its not really a definition


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have a better vocabulary than anybody here...

You know what pulchritudinous means?  A word I learned a year ago.  And that's what I think of Hermione aka Emma Watson...    
:wub:


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah right!

*passes the Bull*

That was easy...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't want to know anymore...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *looks at  Mino's and my post count*

I don't think so.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> heres the best definition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ROFL!


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah!

*comes to yuor house*

*breaks your computer*

*eats you*

Hah!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
:huh:			  All that it means is that someone is attractive.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 better watch out Min


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm actually more worried about getting 100 posts between me and Bam again.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good thing my dad has a lap-top at work that he brings to home that I sometimes use!

*uses lap-top instead*


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uhh.... i didn't need to know that  :mez: 


either way, whatever     

whooo whooo


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *grabs laptop*

*munches on it*

*spits it back out*

...  Tastes like...  Stuff...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whooooooooooo x infinity


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe I can get 100 posts between me and Bam before he logs on.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*borrows laptop*

*takes to train station*

*leaves it on the tracks*


smashy smashy


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Mino the train comes in*

*smashes it*

*gets derailed*

*dies*


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm guessing that you didn't know the word before I just told you. *feels smart*


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Maybe I can get 100 posts between me and Bam before he logs on.


 do it!     

maybe i can finish my animations today


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

37 more posts and I'll be 100 more than Bam!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me.... sure.... i dont use big words that mean the same thing as little words


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I still don't know, and I still don't want to...     			  Maybe when I'm 80...


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

look at our quote tree.... its huge


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 {>__>}

That's a good point.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

5 more posts to 3,900, including this one!  You guys'll never beat me...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> look at our quote tree.... its huge


 I hasn't stretched the page yet...  I don't think it does here, but...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay!  I can't wait.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

<big><big><big><big><big>*Cut The Quotes!* </big></big></big>


there *cough* *cough*


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> 5 more posts to 3,900, including this one!  You guys'll never beat me...


 I dunno...  If something were to happen to you...  {>__>}


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All that it means is that she's attractive, but using bigger words makes you look smart, and you'll look even smarter if you're super-smart already, like me!


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>*Cut The Quotes!* </big></big></big>
> 
> 
> there *cough* *cough* </big></big>


<big><big>
 *quotes it*</big>


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
:huh:			 Nothing will happen, be sure....


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Using bigger words will make you get shot.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah... me either     

i just wish they would turn out better than they do     

stupid things making them ********...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 *does the same*</big>


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dunno, you might want to look away from your window for a sec...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 One more 'til 3.9K for you!     			</big>


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like the dancing Pikmin?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *stares at window intentively*


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm within less than a hundred posts to 10K at NSider everyone!


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *comes through door*

*knocks out Bull*


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

Gotta go guys, my puppy is whining.... see you later today!


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats on 3.9K, by the way...      

Hey, a rhyme...


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 v_v yes...     

and the worst part is... i dont know what i did wrong...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Gotta go guys, my puppy is whining.... see you later today!


 Aww, give him a bone.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

We've added 7 pages.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 thats insanely!

*still has the best color name*

yay... and im a


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I'm within less than a hundred posts to 10K at NSider everyone!


 Congratulations, Professor Higgins! (that's from "My Fair Lady")


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

I think I'll go explore other boards...  Seeya Fishie.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He doesn't want one.... wait, he's chewing my shoes!


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I think I'll go explore other boards...  Seeya Fishie.


 Buh-bye, Mino!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess you know your old movies then, eh?


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are they leather?  It's tasty...

*pulls leather wallet out of mouth*...  Darn, I'm doing it again...  {>__<}


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, people are still here, so no.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL, yeah they are... but wait!  He's attacking my slippers now!


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been made to watch every single one of them it seems.     
:'(


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are they cotton?  Those are good, too...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

Hmm, it seems like I'll be reaching my goal.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *shivers*

dont remind me     

yay... im making the yellow nana... now i just need to finish it, and the red one and im done with the nana family


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Make a purple Popo with a police siren thing on his head.     			  The "Popo".      

:|

Never mind.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

Yep, I think we've died out...  Seeya empty room.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....ok     

i've got Purple


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

Y'know "Popo"  Slang for Police?  Take the first two letters...  write them twice...  Yeah


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

The other boards are seemingly dead...

This whole place is dead.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

take off the first two letters and write it twice... it spells the same thing


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> take off the first two letters and write it twice... it spells the same thing


 {o__O}

No it doesn't...

*Po*lice

*Po*

*Popo*


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whatever...     


time to Animate


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

this is my 150th post today, according to the thingy...  The clock must've been off because I went to bed before 12.     			  At least off from me...


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> this is my 150th post today, according to the thingy...  The clock must've been off because I went to bed before 12.     			  At least off from me...


 you Spammer you     

i better have spelled that right this time


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

im done with the Nana's

   

YAY!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> The other boards are seemingly dead...
> 
> This whole place is dead.


In the morning, maybe it is.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

dead.... no, its dead when im here at like.. 11 PM my time...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good job.      

You spelled a word that didn't exist until the internet was createad.      

*hands you a barrel of spam*


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's 12 my time...  I was turning up the Off-Topic board then, nearly done.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Before _he_ comes.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> im done with the Nana's
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!


 Alright!  Are you going to post it or wait for Popo?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i've been here so many times when nobody is around


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that when you draw at Live Chat?


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

We've nearly doubled the size of this thread this morning.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And _he_ means me I guess....


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope, because it's still slow and you're here.  I meant Bam.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes... bammar the Spammar!


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

That sounds like one of BAMBAM!'s 5 million Fan-Fics...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

At least he's enthusiastic about writing.  :yes:


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> That sounds like one of BAMBAM!'s 5 million Fan-Fics...


 each one a little weirder than the last...

No Plot!


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not so much "no plot" as much as "no chapters"...

They all are one chapter, so there can't be a plot...


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 true     

not to mention random characters appearing who you never are introduced too     

its like walking up to random people and hoping you know their name.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmm...  Sounds like Family Guy.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uh guys, let's not make fun of BAMBAM!.  He IS going to see this, you know.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who's making fun of him?  I know he'll read this.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

Having a plot like Family Guy is a good thing in my book...  But he doesn't seem to get that the point of a fan-fic is to _continue_ it, not post 8 of them.  :\


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

*calls out*

Anyone here?

Hellooooo!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 13, 2005)

perhaps...

   

yes.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe....


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jun 13, 2005)

hello?(vvoice echos)


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow, that was an ood echo!


----------



## BRITTD10 (Jun 13, 2005)

Whoa! Like TS and Bungalow this is! Hi! I'm new here...I work for "The Animal Crossing Ask Center" and "The Bell Tree Times" newspaper. Now that you all know me...well whatever :lol:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hola!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

*is here*

i win


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BRITTD10 said:
			
		

> Whoa! Like TS and Bungalow this is! Hi! I'm new here...I work for "The Animal Crossing Ask Center" and "The Bell Tree Times" newspaper. Now that you all know me...well whatever :lol:


 Cool, welcome.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Hola!


 Hola, como estas?


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> *is here*
> 
> i win


 *is here...er*

I win.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

hi everyone...


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .... who won?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

anybody in here?


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

It seems I now have 202 more posts than BAMBAM!, which is a bit like KirbyDude202's name...  The owner of which is a moron.     			  Connection?  No.  :\


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> hi everyone...


 Hola cero, como estas?


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> anybody in here?


 Si, estoy aqui...


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yo gano.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uh....

oui?


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bonjour les poissons, comment sont vous?


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

I can speak three languages.      

S


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

Is anyone here?  Anyone?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Is anyone here?  Anyone?


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Is anyone here? Anyone?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey i know that word, that means fish


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

I can actually speak Spanish and French better than I let on...

S


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It means Hello Fish, how are you?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

llegue, como estan todos?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Is anyone here?  Anyone?


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> llegue, como estan todos?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

cuando llego esto se pone lento
when I get here this place goes slow.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

Estoy pensando de alem


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 either way, it proves i didn't take 2 years of french for nothing


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> cuando llego esto se pone lento
> when I get here this place goes slow.


No es que lento...  Hay dos personas.  De todas formas, usted no necesita decirlo en ingl


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *hasn't taken much*

I sorta picked up a lot of it from my sister...


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Estoy pensando de alem


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know nothing about french...


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Estoy pensando de alem


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Estoy pensando de alem


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 14, 2005)

me voy, vengo despues. me duele la pierna, voy a caminar alreadedor de la casa. 
im leaving, my feet hurts. im goinng to walk around the house, c ya all


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Estoy pensando de alem


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> me voy, vengo despues. me duele la pierna, voy a caminar alreadedor de la casa.
> im leaving, my feet hurts. im goinng to walk around the house, c ya all


 Bien, v


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

Bien, ahora har


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

Where's that?


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

YOU!  INVADERS!  GET YOU THE HOT BULLET OF SHOTGUN TO DIE!

SIE!  EINDRINGLINGE!  GELANGEN SIE IHNEN DIE HEISSE GEWEHRKUGEL DER SCHROTFLINTE AN W


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

You guys visit some wierd websites.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

Could any of you guys please translate that conversation with Zero and Mino?


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Could any of you guys please translate that conversation with Zero and Mino?


 Google can.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, I'm too lazy...


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really?  It doesn't take long...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's just that I have other things to do...


----------



## Mino (Jun 20, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I know how that feels...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So, um.... could you translate it?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 20, 2005)

hmm.... so yeah... hi.... everyone.... cool...     

anyway, crap hyrule is annoying.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> hmm.... so yeah... hi.... everyone.... cool...
> 
> anyway, crap hyrule is annoying.


 Crap Hyrule is, in my opinion, somewhat annoying.  Those Mr. Fluffles and Dr. Negative are causing all of the trouble... and so is Patriot=Dynasty.... they're all spammers...


----------



## ƒish (Jun 20, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im fine with them... its the leadership that annoys me... they consider a thread i made spam when 


1. it had a point
2. it was more than 3 sentances long
3. it wasn't against the rules in any way.

yeah, "melee_gurl" is not mod material :|


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY (Jun 20, 2005)

well Bul that htread wasn't the smartest thing to do


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY (Jun 20, 2005)

wqhere is the thread fish?


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY (Jun 20, 2005)

Bul I have been looking for that code for ever PM< it to me plkease.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 20, 2005)

THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
			
		

> Bul I have been looking for that code for ever PM< it to me plkease.


 oh     

im here.... sort of     

yeah, i'll get it really quick...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that code for the locked cabin?

gumyiscool


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY (Jun 20, 2005)

not that but thanks!

the code for the button that was tooken off, ask Storm for it.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 22, 2005)

i move dit here because it is chat.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 22, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> i move dit here because it is chat.


 Yes, thanks Blast.


----------



## Mino (Jun 23, 2005)

'Ello there all!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 23, 2005)

hello Mino!


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY (Jun 23, 2005)

Howdy Mates


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Jun 23, 2005)

hola!!

Man who runs in front of car gets tiered. Man who runs behind car gets exausted.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 23, 2005)

Que eso?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey, everyone.  What's up?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm doing great by the way - I just went to a website called www.avoided-destiny.com - They have some great SSBM MP3s!  Not to advertise, but I suggest you check it out.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jul 7, 2005)

LOCKED


Its July


----------

